# 50 vs 60# recurve



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

All things being within reasonable parameters...you should be able to shoot heavier arrows...which can have its advantages. Rick.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

There is a common theory that a traditional archer should shoot the most draw weight they can accurately handle. Now that opens up a wide range of interpretation, but that's for another discussion. Anyway, the thought process on a heavier bow is that if you make a poor shot and strike heavy bone, the arrows will penetrate deeply enough to kill the animal. From what I have read/heard, a 50#-55# bow will effectively kill any big game animal in North America. If that is true, then what would be the point in shooting a 60# bow? Well, as stated it's more horse power. As for me, I would avoid the 60#er because of the wear and tear the weight puts on my shoulder. If you can shoot a 60# bow just as well as a 50# bow, then the choice is yours. Don't forget, though, that you may want to consider how the heavier weight will feel when it's December or January and the mercury is dropping. Just my two cents.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I do have to agree with longbow. For me, 50-55# is the sweet spot of more than enough horse power without being to harsh on my damaged shoulder joints. I once shot a 65# bow, I shot it good enough to clean up at money shoots. But I got rid of it due to the fact that I love shooting and I already have shoulders bad enough that the Doc told me to consider surgery, ten years ago, btw.

I even borrowed my rival's 80# bow and out shot him with it. I now shoot a bow just over 53 at my draw without pain in my shoulder joints. My back is plenty strong enough, but the performance gain was negligible, if anything. My 53# is just a little faster with an arrow of heavier gpp. It is more than enough to blow clear though monster mule deer does. I don't even feel under gunned for chasing elk.

If looking to upgrade, then do it, but consider better performance over raw poundage.


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

Longbowfanatic said:


> There is a common theory that a traditional archer should shoot the most draw weight they can accurately handle. Now that opens up a wide range of interpretation, but that's for another discussion. Anyway, the thought process on a heavier bow is that if you make a poor shot and strike heavy bone, the arrows will penetrate deeply enough to kill the animal. From what I have read/heard, a 50#-55# bow will effectively kill any big game animal in North America. If that is true, then what would be the point in shooting a 60# bow? Well, as stated it's more horse power. As for me, I would avoid the 60#er because of the wear and tear the weight puts on my shoulder. If you can shoot a 60# bow just as well as a 50# bow, then the choice is yours. Don't forget, though, that you may want to consider how the heavier weight will feel when it's December or January and the mercury is dropping. Just my two cents.


Agree completely-a lot of people seem to base bow wt on a perfect shot but even the most accurate shooter can have something go wrong and the heart shot suddenly hits the shoulder-

Another thing to consider is that even if you can handle a 60lb bow comfortably the wear and tear of a heavy bow can do a number on your rotator cuff. I hunt with 55 lbs but do the bulk of my practice shooting with 42 and 47lb limbs - lighter limbs also enable you to have nice long practice sessions .


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

I would consider what I am hunting first. Hogs, yes, I would not hesitate to go 60# or more. That perfect shot like mentioned already can be elusive at the moment of truth. Especially when I read about guys getting "buck fever". I have been blessed with no shoulder issues (72 years old) yet. My issues is I don't get out enough to shoot my 60# limbs and have turned into a wuss. So my 55# bows get the nod more often than not. I also find humping those hills an'it easy anymore either. If I had the opportunity to hunt hogs in my present condition I would take a lesser weight bow but concentrate on my form. I would have more confidence.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

40 to 50 lbs with a sharp broadhead, well tuned arrow and shot placement will kill em all day long without the extra weight to pull.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Halfcawkt said:


> If looking to upgrade, then do it, but consider better performance over raw poundage.


Yes. I'd take solid performing 50# modern limbs over a 60# selfbow.


----------



## OK Cowboy (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. I will probably be picking up the 60# limbs soon primarily for mid day bedded hog hunts. I took 3 out last year with a rifle at an average distance of 5 yards. 60# is much for me as I grew up with an 80# bow that I no longer have after switching to compounds. I will be getting 40 or less limbs in the spring to get into bowfishing with the kids and to make target shooting more enjoyable. (More so with the fingers as gloves and tabs always gave me fits, and used to get nice calluses built up.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't assume that more weight will give you more power. It depends on your form. You may lose a lot of draw length by creeping more and not reaching full alignment or anchor. Your shoulder may pop up trying to deal with the extra weight, robbing you of yet more draw length. In the end, you could be holding nearly the same weight when the arrow is actually released as with the lighter bow, but your execution might be worse due to the negative form factors that are introduced. It is all something to consider. There is a weight where you can execute cleanly and consistently. Going beyond that diminishes your outcome. You need to figure out what that weight is. I could put the two bows on my shooting machine and tell you exactly what the difference is. People, however, are not shooting machines.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

OK Cowboy said:


> What is the advantage of the 60# over 50# bow? I am thinking of picking up heavier limbs for my bow. I have plenty of strength to spare. I mostly hunt whitetails and hogs. I do have a compound when I setup in the open. Thoughts?


Fred Bear in one of his ministries on bows and bowhunting said that most deer are shot with bows in the 50# range. I'm very comfortable with bows tagged between 45 and 70#, so I'm of the opinion, that if you are comfortable with the bow, why spoil a good thing... :grin: My off island hunting choice is my 45# Dorado.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

If you can shoot it, why not?
My hunting bow is 48#, but hoping to pick up a set of limbs in the 52-53# 
A 500 grain/50# arrow/bow will not give you the moment/penetration of a 600 grain/60# arrow/bow.
Most of us just have to shoot a heaver bow more often. I don't see that as a bad thing but an opportunity to shoot more often.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Consider this. There are a lot of used bows being offered in 60 to 65#. Fewer in 50 to 55#. Fewer still in 45 to 50#. I think there are exceptions but I think (based upon people I know and have talked to) that high pound bows feed the ego.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a friend on here that's very strong, and could probably draw darn near anything he wanted to yet he shoots 48lb limbs for hunting. He's also an excellent shot, and has taken many animals. I spoke about this very topic with him, and told him that I can draw and shoot a 55 but not for that long but can shoot 42 lbs accurately all day. He told me not to worry, and go hunt with my 42lb bow with razor sharp broadheads. He also recommended the 3 blade vpa heads that I used on my muley buck the other day. To my surprise, the arrow went clean through him. The angle he was standing I had to hit the front of his shoulder to get the arrow to come out just behind the offside leg. Yet it drove through him. Lunger


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

penumbra said:


> Consider this. There are a lot of used bows being offered in 60 to 65#. Fewer in 50 to 55#. Fewer still in 45 to 50#. I think there are exceptions but I think (based upon people I know and have talked to) that high pound bows feed the ego.


Penumbra is correct, IMHO. Many archers are overbowed and accuracy suffers. Power is meaningless if you can't consistently hit the target, can't practice enough to become proficient, or injure yourself trying. With modern bows and arrows, there's not much reason to go beyond 45-50#. I find 40# to be a good compromise.

If you are coming from compound, consider that you are only holding about 18# (maybe less!) and using a mechanical release instead of fingers. With single-string bows, the maximum draw weight is at the end of the draw - pretty much the opposite of compound. If so, you should be starting out at about 30#, develop good form, and work your way up over time. This is why ILF bows are so useful, as you can readily swap limbs. Start out with some inexpensive Axiom limbs. Also, do yourself a favor and get some lessons - you will learn much faster and can use the classroom equipment to figure out your preferences and ideal starting draw weight and bow size.

Regarding your string question, get (or make) yourself a good jig and practice using Dacron (B50) and #4 nylon, which are very inexpensive. There is significant technique in string making and it requires practice. Once you can actually make a solid string, then go buy the expensive materials.

Finally, required equipment includes finger tab, armguard, and bow stringer. Shooting with bare fingers risks nerve damage. It is almost certain to happen at higher draw weights like you are talking about. Finger tabs also provide a slick surface for a smooth and consistent release. Also, an arm guard is required because the string is nearly guaranteed to hit your forearm as it swings back after rolling off your fingers. And you should always use a bow stringer, not the push-pull or step-through method.

One last note - as Hank astutely alluded, being overbowed also means using poor form and ironically getting less effective poundage out of the bow. Many end up short-drawing and snap shooting. This means dramatically decreased accuracy and not getting nearly the marked poundage out of the bow. The irony is that most are probably actually shooting 40-45# effective weight and if you just shoot that actual weight it is far more comfortable and you can actually anchor, aim, and control the bow.

I hope that helps!


----------



## JusAguy (Mar 9, 2017)

I have 35lb limbs i practice with and another set of 60lb limbs i would eventually like to hunt with. I can pull the 60lbs to full draw, but i wouldn't want to do a 2-hour session with 'em! And therein lies the problem. 

At 51yrs I'm looking at the next stage of life being physically weaker than i am now - regardless of time spent exercising. The 60lb limbs will work for a few years, but i don't want to burn out my rotator cuff(s). Already having an inoperable "impingement" injury from bad bench form and too many plates on the bar, additional aggravation just seems unwise. I'm not looking to make matters worse so can see gravitating to 45lb or maybe 50lb limbs that i can practice with and not risk irreparable harm.


----------



## Jcborgeson (Dec 18, 2016)

60# limbs do drill the arrow deeper into the tree behind your quarry when you miss! First hand experience with this last weekend.
As mentioned above, consistency puts far more game in the freezer than velocity or total energy. For me, consistency (which I define as absolutely knowing I can make the shot and place the arrow precisely where I need it time after time) is paramount. For this reason, I practice with 60# limbs but reduce to 52# when hunting and adjust the sight accordingly.

When it is time to make the kill shot, I have zero doubt and the shot feels easy throughout the entire cycle.


----------



## archer12ring (Dec 28, 2014)

with the new tech going on my lighter limbs hit harder than my old recurve 15 pounds heaver it depends on the bow some of the custom materials they use today with the carbon limbs, after more than 40 years shooting archery the biggest problem i have seen is most people over bow there self, in most cases is what makes a snap shooter if you can hold for a 3 count and feel good thats the weight you need to shoot weather its 45 or 60 shoot what feels right


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Shoot whatever poundage you can shoot accurately. More poundage gives you the opportunity to shoot heavier arrows, but don't assume that you will be able to hunt with the #60 the moment the limbs arrived. IMO you will need at least 500 arrows to get to the level of accuracy you have with set up you shoot right now - and this only if you have your shooting technique flawless. A heavy bow will expose all the form issues before release.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

500 arrows is a good week of practice. For a top end archer it is a good day of practice. I am not sure what you can accomplish with such a small number of arrows. You need to think in terms of months when looking at assimilating changes and realizing the benefits. Sometimes it can come fast, but you have to be ready to put the time in.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I am waiting on delivery on a set of heavier limbs myself. Current hunting limbs run 48# and new ones are marked 52# although every other set I received has run 2# heavier than marked.
I suspect that it will take a while for me to adjust to the extra 6# but the only way to learn to shoot heavier poundage is to shoot heavier poundage.
I start out with 30 arrows and then a break. Shoot another 30 arrows and stop for the day. I then build up total number each time out. 
I wish I had the time to shoot 500 arrows a week. Regardless of the number shot I try to make each one an exercise in correct form and release.
One of my first bows as a 63# recurve that I shot instinctively. That is part of the reason that I gave up traditional twice before.
Thanks to John Wert I learned to shoot three under and started with 40#. Still traditional 3 years later.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

50 lbs is a lot for some people and 60 lbs is easy for others, just be realistic about how you shoot it

all other things being equal the 60 lb bow will be more effective if you can shoot it well

using far more than 60 lbs in the gym is not considered excessive yet for some reason many claim it will hurt you with a bow, never understood that logic

I've been shooting 70 lbs bows all my life and no shoulder problems and I am 65. You just have to be smart about how you use it.

No way I would shoot any hunting weight bow 500 times, that will over train you and not allow recovery with probable injury/overuse issues.

I rarely shoot mine more than 20 times in a session, 20 well done practice shots is plenty. You will never shoot that many times in a day of hunting big game.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

500 number of arrows is not something to be done in a training session or in a week. If someone wants to go out in the woods to kill an animal and being bullied* by a bow in same time, go for it. 
* The bow dictates when the arrow goes, not the archer


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> 500 arrows is a good week of practice. For a top end archer it is a good day of practice. I am not sure what you can accomplish with such a small number of arrows. You need to think in terms of months when looking at assimilating changes and realizing the benefits. Sometimes it can come fast, but you have to be ready to put the time in.


With that small amount of arrows you start to get used with the bow poundage. #60 is not heavy, some will tell that above #70 a bow goes in "heavy" class. 
From what I've read, average arrows shot per week before hunting season is 60-80. That will give someone a good 5 to 8 weeks to work with the new bow before hunting.


----------

